# 2011 Chevy Cruze 1.4L Has Low Oil Pressure



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

That is an odd one. My guess is the block isn't venting properly - a problem in the PCV system. Normally, leaving the dipstick out would set a code as it would result in a intake vacuum leak.

I guess the other possibility is that you have some incredible blowby. It might not hurt to do a compression test to make sure everything went back together ok.


----------



## bign3230 (Apr 29, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> That is an odd one. My guess is the block isn't venting properly - a problem in the PCV system. Normally, leaving the dipstick out would set a code as it would result in a intake vacuum leak.
> 
> I guess the other possibility is that you have some incredible blowby. It might not hurt to do a compression test to make sure everything went back together ok.


I was thinking possibly a PCV related issue as well, I've just never known of a PCV issue to cause low oil pressure. I forgot to add this to the post, but I have a new valve cover too. So the PCV valve is fairly new.

I guess I'll do a compression test soon and see what info that gives me.

Edit: I just thought of something to add to this response. I doubt it's blowby causing this issue. Being that I had extreme blowby before the rebuild due to the cracked pistons and I didn't have this problem.


----------



## BlckDenali619 (10 mo ago)

I have the same issue after getting a head gasket replaced. Did you resolve yours?


----------

